# First Rv



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife and I just bought our first RV. It is a very gently used 21RS. We had our first child 8 months ago and thought that camping would be a great activity for the family as she grows up. We looked at some other TTs by R-vision with the same layout but what I gathered from r-visioncamping.com versus this site was what made my decision. You all seem way more satisfied with your purchases than the r-vision owners and a bit more like a community. I've been reading post after post and am really excited to put my new knowledge to use. The seller included a WD hitch, sway control, bike rack, TV and all kinds of goodies. I'm towing with my 98 Chevy 1500 Z71 with the 5.7 V8. I pulled it 83 miles home and was very pleased with the ride. I never broke 3500 RPM. I have a prodigy brake controller also which was a breeze to set up and worked flawlessly. Looking forward to sharing more with all of you. Winter is coming here so I'll be winterizing and probably not heading on any trips until after the new year.....


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on your TT!!! Welcome to a great community!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase. You picked an awesome model! You are going to love your OB.

Keep posting and happy camping


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations! We bought our trailer, an '07 23rs, just a couple of days after our first child turned 4 yrs old. And we bought it for the same reason. I must say that this is one of the best investments in our family that we have ever made. Enjoy the trailer! And welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. I concur with the others whole heartedly. Our little man is 10 months old now and has seen more stated this year than I saw before the age of 18 when I enlisted.

We have 2 more trips planned and contemplating a 3rd, so you have some time left this year.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group. You have some great camping in your area. We camped at Ohio Pyle this year and had a great time. Nice bike trail on the Yough river. We will go back and take our kayaks next time.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to the OutBacker family !!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the OB, and welcome to the group!

You're exactly right on the childhood experiences. Whether camping close to home or criss crossing the country, the ability to see all the natural wonders and have the experience of distancing your family from the stress of standard life is really great!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Congrats and Welcome !!!*


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! Wishing you many happy times in your Outback!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!

Don't hesitate to ask any questions that you might have. And chide in with some advice, if you're comfortable doing so. Everyone is good at something, and you may just have the idea or suggestion that helps someone. As you've already observed, we're a "pay it forward" kinda crowd.

Watch for a rally in your area next spring. (And I hear tell there's a rally brewing for Acadia NP, early summer '10.)

You'll have a great time with your Outback. And you're building memories with your family that all will never forget.

Mike


----------

